# BLADE..450 SE & 475 GERNADE



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I have one of each im going to sell sometime maybe but there is little information about them.
The gernade has its pin overridden and functions perfectly
Anyway. .
Anyone own one
Thanks


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

might be interested.. I just picked up a blade m504 off kijiji for next to nothing.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Naww chris..
I will pass..
Next to nothing is kijiji not me.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I wasn't offering mine up. probably strip it down and repaint. 

however if you were to sell. let me know


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I am going to sell..
Pm me your fair offer and shipping charges postal should be around $30ish as I pack very well
I can email you pics


----------

